# My Chloe Allergic to her food



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

My poor Chloe is having an allergic response to her food. I have seen this before and the poor thing itches like she has fleas but she has been treated for fleas. I am going to go to our pet store and try and find something else for her that is Organic in nature. I live in the U.S. It just breaks my heart to see her so agitated. I gave her some benadryl to help her a little that is what the vets say when they have an allergic reaction. I hope I can find something that works.

Do any of you have a good idea of what to feed her? 

Thanks


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would you consider raw? It's the simplest food with no allergens.. 

Chloe is lovely.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Get rid of all the wheat and grain products. We can tell in a few minutes when Rufus has had a treat with grain.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My last dog was allergic to chicken. The problem is that chicken or poultry products are added to almost everything. She switched to a single protein, single starch (venison and rice) formula. I feed mine premade raw and those also have more than one protein and starch so difficult to figure out. It really became apparent when I switched my last dog, Maggie, to the venison she immediately stopped itching. But then my sister fed her cooked chicken pieces to make her take her antibiotics when I was gone for the weekend and started scratching to the point of getting an infection in her ear. Most good quality foods will have some that are single protein source. It's more expensive but loads cheaper than vet bills. Good luck to you and Chloe. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I changed her food to Wellness Turkey and Rice formula with no wheat or soy or grains. She is doing so much better now. Thanks for the input.


----------

